
Extract figma design styles to your project - ____marcell
https://github.com/figmatools/figma2css-app
======
feiss
This is great! Good idea, very useful.

I love figma, it's one of those cases that showcase the actual potential of
the web, and that performs equally or better than native alternatives. And the
API is really easy to pick up. Figma boom hasn't even started!

